# Seven years ago today......



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

.....I joined SAS (February 3, 2005).

Wow - what a difference this site has made :cry.

It's list a night a day difference.

70,858 posts later, here I am :lol.

Thank you all for putting up with me!!!!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Congrats sir!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

This place wouldn't be the same without you, MM


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats MM! Keep up the good fight sir.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well done!
*pat**pat*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's a little late, but:
HAPPY SEVENTH ANNIVERSARY!!!!! :hb


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Lisa said:


> This place wouldn't be the same without you, MM


Agree 

Those 71k posts are just insane.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Congrats Milleniumman! WooT! You are sassy! lol!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

wow thats great.. 
Congrats buddy...


----------



## yager75 (Mar 14, 2011)

You've joined the 7 year club. I have been told that the password to enter is "DIABEETUS" :b


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

February 3, 2005 that was the 9th grade for me lol.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry to be a bit of a grumpy codger but um...why is that a good thing?  :con


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Can I interview you....??? plz?


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Seven years ago today......a sweet little mod came into the SAS world-to encourage and comfort others and beat down (through his impressive banning powers),those who would seek to harm us- and we are all very lucky he came upon our little home away from home!


----------



## Aries33 (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome !!!!:clap


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> .....I joined SAS (February 3, 2005).
> 
> Wow - what a difference this site has made :cry.
> 
> ...


----------

